# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > إرشيف رمضـانيات 1432 هـ >  >  المريخ... والرؤيه ما بعد رمضـــــــــــــــان

## yassirali66

*الاخوه عشاق الاحمر الوهاج
الفتره قبل الرمضانيه كانت فتره عصيبه علينا كلنا كمريخاب، هزائم متتاليه اضعفت منا الكثيرين وعكرت وكدرت صفو العامه، واصبحنا في شد وجذب كل برايه وكل بمقترحه هذا يصدق وذاك يكذب.
هذا مع وهذا ضد، ولما بلغ منا ما بلغ حاول الاحباب وفي ظل هذه الظروف ان يجدوا متنفسهم لان المريخ مهما بلغ فلن يتخلي عنه احد فكان المنبر مناره كل المريخاب وجدوا فيه المتنفس ووجدوا فيه تناسي المآسي، فكلما سنحت الفرص اتجه الاخوه للمنتدي لانهم احبوه بل وعشقوه فكان لابد من الترويح عن الانفس وبالذات في شهر رمضان حيث عمد الكثيرين الي الترفيه وتنوع المواضيع القيمه وسرد القصص وتنوع النكات والالغاز وقد كنت في الطليعه بعدما كنت مناهضا للفكره بادئ الامر فقط كنت اريد المنتدي لصالح المريخ وفقط ولكن ومع التعرف علي الجميع وجدت انه لا ضير من الترويح عن الانفس في تلك المرحله، اعود مره اخري وقد انقضي الشهر الكريم وعودا  احمدا ان شاء الله نريد من الجميع من الان فصاعدا التركيز علي الزعيم ماله وما عليه خاصه واننا مقبلون علي منعطف تاريخي مهم الامر الذي يتطلب وقفه قويه من علي البعد او القرب كل بموقعه يعمل.
يجب في المرحاه القادمه ان نتناسي الخلافات ،ان نتصافح وان نعفوا فكل اثنين مختلفين يكونون بمثابة القشه التي قسمت ظهر البعير.
الاخوه الماجد
 نرجو من الجميع التركيز علي هموم وامور الزعيم لان غيرنا يهدم ولو كان معوله مرواد كحل لهزمنا في ظل الشتات.
لكم مني خالص التحيه
ولا نامت اعين الجبناء

*

----------


## يوسف سالم

*سيعود المريخ ماردا جبارا فى القريب العاجل بأذن الله....
*

----------


## غندور

*




يجب في المرحاه القادمه ان نتناسي الخلافات ،ان نتصافح وان نعفوا فكل اثنين مختلفين يكونون بمثابة القشه التي قسمت ظهر البعير



كلنا فداء للمريخ وما أحوجنا لتوحيد جهدنا لرفعة الحبيب
*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*يجب ان
لا نحاول البحث عن حلم خذلنا فيه 
لكن يجب ان نحاول أن نجعل من حالة الإنكسار بداية حلم جديد
صدق من قال
إذا كان الأمس ضاع فبين يديك اليوم 
وإذا كان اليوم سوف يجمع أوراقه ويرحل فلديك الغد لا تحزن على الأمس فهو لن يعود 
ولا تأسف على اليوم فهو راحل 
واحلم بشمس مضيئه في غد جميل
*

----------


## acba77

*سيعود اكثر قوة ومنعة باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة راشد مرجي
					

يجب ان
لا نحاول البحث عن حلم خذلنا فيه 
لكن يجب ان نحاول أن نجعل من حالة الإنكسار بداية حلم جديد
صدق من قال
إذا كان الأمس ضاع فبين يديك اليوم 
وإذا كان اليوم سوف يجمع أوراقه ويرحل فلديك الغد لا تحزن على الأمس فهو لن يعود 
ولا تأسف على اليوم فهو راحل 
واحلم بشمس مضيئه في غد جميل



نعم سيعود..ما نيل المطالب بالتمني ولكن تؤخذ الدنيا غلابا
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*سينتصر المريخ انشاالله
وسوف تضي الدنيا من حولنا
بس قولو يارب انصر المريخ
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة acba77
					

سيعود اكثر قوة ومنعة باذن الله









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تينا
					

سينتصر المريخ انشاالله
وسوف تضي الدنيا من حولنا
بس قولو يارب انصر المريخ



 شكرا لمروركم على موضوعي.
سينتصر المريخ انشاالله
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة يوسف سالم
					

سيعود المريخ ماردا جبارا فى القريب العاجل بأذن الله....



 بأذن الله...
*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					


كلنا فداء للمريخ وما أحوجنا لتوحيد جهدنا لرفعة الحبيب



لن يتأتي ذلك الا بتوحيد الجهد كما تفضلت
                        	*

----------

